# IPAD 2 Very Difficult to Use



## owg (Jan 11, 2012)

After a week I find IPAD very difficult to use. An example is trying to find the guide and get it into ibooks. Finally found it. Also at least a couple of times, after 4 or 5 drags, the IPAD just went into a recalc that lasted for ever. Seems like they took lessons from Microsoft when designing Android. I found the Apple II a lot easier to use.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

What's a recalc?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

It's an ehMazing Day


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> It's an ehMazing Day


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

John Clay said:


>


Just taking a shot. The post made no sense otherwise so what the hell.

Here I'll bite. The iPad or iPhone is difficult to use? 

Dear owg,

If a 2-3 year old can easily use an iPad or iPhone without any issue, then you sir/madam.... well. I will stop there.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> It's an ehMazing Day


I'll bet we start seeing this mantra a lot. I think I'll put it on a t-shirt.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh, MAN.
:lmao:
Nice one, OWG - One of the worst Troll attempts ever.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

johnnyspade said:


> I'll bet we start seeing this mantra a lot. I think I'll put it on a t-shirt.


Please see:
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/98853-thursday-january-12-2012-going-ehmazing-day.html


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

owg said:


> After a week I find IPAD very difficult to use. An example is trying to find the guide and get it into ibooks. Finally found it. Also at least a couple of times, after 4 or 5 drags, the IPAD just went into a recalc that lasted for ever. Seems like they took lessons from Microsoft when designing Android. I found the Apple II a lot easier to use.


You think so?

I thought the Apple iPad was a lot easier to use than the Apple II


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Please see:
> http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/98853-thursday-january-12-2012-going-ehmazing-day.html


Oh, I know what it is. I just meant that you may start seeing it pretty often. It has a ring to it. The ehMac equivalent of Where's the Beef?


----------



## mitched (Sep 4, 2008)

*Is this the place*

I am hoping that I have found the correct forum entry


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Owg,

It's probably because the iPad is so easy to use that it seems hard. That's not meant smart aleck either. 

Maybe you can clarify on the issues you're having?

On a slightly different note, a friend brought over their playbook. looks nice...not a bad screen, but omg, is that thing every ridiculous to use. not common sense at all and the single swipe up from the middle to get to certain screens.

As much of a fanboi I am, I honestly picked it up with an open mind, but after using it for a few minutes, I thought:

1. the smaller screen didn't fit the icons well. I don't know how to explain it b/c obviously my iphone screen is smaller and i find it easier to use.

2. i remember when I first picked up my iphone (the iphone 3) and thinking back, I realize it was easier and more intuitive than this playbook. no wonder alot of ppl didn't buy them. 

Plus, a big detractor is the lack of an ecosystem. They wanted me to look something up and answers were few and far in between. There just isn't the database of forums out there to help.

wow.

I know that is a severe tangent off the original thread, but i had to rant there.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

owg said:


> After a week I find IPAD very difficult to use. An example is trying to find the guide and get it into ibooks. Finally found it. Also at least a couple of times, after 4 or 5 drags, the IPAD just went into a recalc that lasted for ever. Seems like they took lessons from Microsoft when designing Android. I found the Apple II a lot easier to use.


I'd like to know what "IPAD just went into a recalc" means too. I Googled it, and this forum came up.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehmax said:


> i'd like to know what "ipad just went into a recalc" means too. I googled it, and this forum came up.


lmao


----------



## MacMagicianJunior (Nov 28, 2010)

owg said:


> Seems like they took lessons from Microsoft when designing Android.


I'm curious about what this means... is the op using an iPad or an Android device?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MacMagicianJunior said:


> I'm curious about what this means... is the op using an iPad or an Android device?


There's holes in his rant.


----------



## MacMagicianJunior (Nov 28, 2010)

ehMax said:


> There's holes in his rant.


One or two... hopefully he'll clarify.


----------



## Tangot (Dec 18, 2011)

owg said:


> Seems like they took lessons from Microsoft when designing Android. I found the Apple II a lot easier to use.


:clap:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Another sad victim of the "it's just LIKE an iPad" scam learns the hard way.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi,

I sent owg here from a pc forum where he/she wasn't getting any help. I don't own an ipad, but I managed to help with getting wifi and email set up. Rogers wasn't giving good phone support. 

I don't know owg but I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt that this was just a poorly worded first post and not trolling.

I think we just have a frustrated pc user here.
Cheers,
OM


----------



## hillM (Jan 11, 2012)

MacMagicianJunior said:


> I'm curious about what this means... is the op using an iPad or an Android device?


That might be the answer why it is that hard to use. An iPad with Android on it ;-)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Microsoft designed Android? Maybe its time to do a recalc myself.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

This is a really sad attempt at trolling... My 3 year old knows how to use an iPad 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

chrisburke said:


> This is a really sad attempt at trolling... My 3 year old knows how to use an iPad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Perhaps you could talk your three year old into designing a proper recalc for this poor person.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> Perhaps you could talk your three year old into designing a proper recalc for this poor person.


He's working on it!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Kimchiboy (Nov 23, 2008)

This must be a hoax HAHA


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Ottawaman said:


> Hi, I sent owg here from a URL="http://www.thecomputermechanics.com/forums/showthread.php?45371-IPad-2-Email"]pc forum[/URL] where he/she wasn't getting any help. I don't own an ipad, but I managed to help with getting wifi and email set up. Rogers wasn't giving good phone support. I don't know owg but I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt that this was just a poorly worded first post and not trolling. I think we just have a frustrated pc user here.
> Cheers, OM


That's how I read the OP too. It does indeed take a while for a newbie to figure out how to manage documents on an iPad. Not the same as playing game apps. I love my iPad, iPhone and iMac, but even after decades of computing I still run into glitches maintaining my document library on the iDevices. Any more advanced computer use seems pretty confusing for someone who doesn't live on their computer. No fault of iOS, but there is a learning curve here.

On the other hand, if the OP was using an Apple II, they've been around computing for a while...


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I can only quote the great Homer J. Simpson...
"Stupid Lisa!!"


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

This is a really sad thread to read.

New user posts a question asking for help (not hating, not posturing) and the ehMac forum as an almost unanimous group piles on saying troll and stupid.
I can't see many replies, who actually made an attempt to understand the OPs problem. Yes, the original question was poorly described - as might be expected from someone with zero experience on the platform trying to relate what they see to their context - AND the OP may be still a troublemaker.
BUT - the majority of the responses did not accord the poster with the benefit or the doubt or respect them.

Sad day in ehMac land. I thought we were better net citizens than this.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

CanadaRAM said:


> This is a really sad thread to read.
> 
> New user posts a question asking for help (not hating, not posturing) and the ehMac forum as an almost unanimous group piles on saying troll and stupid.
> I can't see many replies, who actually made an attempt to understand the OPs problem. Yes, the original question was poorly described - as might be expected from someone with zero experience on the platform trying to relate what they see to their context - AND the OP may be still a troublemaker.
> BUT - the majority of the responses did not accord the poster with the benefit or the doubt or respect them.


I think the reason we think he's a troll is because he hasn't been back since posting.. And the very fact that its a vague question is a Good sign of a troll... Just saying



CanadaRAM said:


> Sad day in ehMac land. I thought we were better net citizens than this.


Really? You thought we were better than that??? Have you spent any time here?


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

He might be too embarrassed to reply, especially after all the flak that he has received.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

garf1108 said:


> He might be too embarrassed to reply, especially after all the flak that he has received.


I think you are giving him too much credit... naive to the internets?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the OP honestly forgot what his or her question was. It's common courtesy when you ask a question to stick around for the answer. Anyone know how to do a recalc on an iPad?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> I think the OP honestly forgot what his or her question was. It's common courtesy when you ask a question to stick around for the answer. Anyone know how to do a recalc on an iPad?


I think the OP was referring to the spinning beach ball and called that a recalc
Although I'll have to admit, I don't have an iPad, So I've never actually seen a beach ball on one.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

Lawrence said:


> I think the OP was referring to the spinning beach ball and called that a recalc
> Although I'll have to admit, I don't have an iPad, So I've never actually seen a beach ball on one.


That's because there isn't one...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe it's like when people make fake calls to 911 thinking that it's so fun watching other people scramble when you cry wolf. That would explain the lack of follow up. Helpful people don't get too sarcastic at first unless they feel they're being taken advantage of.

We could just ask: hey OP, hey owg--If you're still out there, can you clarify your question? Or has it been answered?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

CanadaRAM said:


> This is a really sad thread to read.
> 
> New user posts a question asking for help (not hating, not posturing) and the ehMac forum as an almost unanimous group piles on saying troll and stupid.
> I can't see many replies, who actually made an attempt to understand the OPs problem. Yes, the original question was poorly described - as might be expected from someone with zero experience on the platform trying to relate what they see to their context - AND the OP may be still a troublemaker.
> ...


I indeed may have made a mistake on this one, which may be attributed to an unfortunate coincidence. A spam message that was very similarly worded to this one (Rant about iPad with a spam link) showed up about a week or two earlier, and I was certain this post was leading to the same thing. 

I'll send an apology to the OP.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I must apologize as well. Perhaps owg was referring to RECalc: the Real Estate Mortgage Calculator for iPhone/iPod Touch. Although if he or she never responds again, how will we know?

RECalc: Mortgage calculator for iPhone/iPod Touch


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

How can you take a post seriously when they found iBooks hard to use? It's an ICON, you CLICK IT, it OPENS. DONE.

If someone can't even figure out an iPad, they shouldn't own one.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

kloan said:


> If someone can't even figure out an iPad, they shouldn't own one.


Perhaps you can go here https://discussions.apple.com/community/ipad/using_ipad?view=discussions

and post that in the 92,000 threads they have.


I think OWG was treated poorly.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

Stop feeding the trolls!!!!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ottawaman said:


> Perhaps you can go here https://discussions.apple.com/community/ipad/using_ipad?view=discussions
> 
> and post that in the 92,000 threads they have.


really?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

chrisburke said:


> Stop feeding the trolls!!!!!


Perhaps you missed the post where Ottawaman said he refereed the member *from another PC forum*, where the poster has been a member since 2003 and has 860 posts?

Sometimes people make mistakes. This is a case where we've made one. To a certain extent, it's understandable, but a mistake nonetheless. 

One can get all defensive or just simply learn from the mistake, apologize and move on as a better person.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Perhaps, Mr. Mayor, but the poster could at least have the decency to respond to their own question in a timely manner. That's if they're really looking for an answer anyway. This poster came across more like an uninformed venter.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> Perhaps, Mr. Mayor, but the poster could at least have the decency to respond to their own question in a timely manner. That's if they're really looking for an answer anyway. This poster came across more like an uninformed venter.


This is exactly why I'm not buying it.. If op comes back, I'll take back my troll comment.. But at this point, despite the referring forum, I still think he be trollin


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Maybe Ottawaman could locate the OP on the original PC forum where she has 860 posts and ask her what happened.

Cheers


----------



## owg (Jan 11, 2012)

*Sorry and Thanks*

Thanks for the helpful posts, and thanks again to Ottawaman for the referral. Sorry for taking time to respond but we have been out of town for some time without the Ipad. My wife loves the Ipad, and I just get the occasional call for help which am getting better at responding to. I don't remember what I meant by recalc, I guess it was just inaccessible for quite a while. I now see the brilliance of the design and "a frustrated pc user" was a very good description of my condition. Oh, and thanks to Lawrence for the picture of the Apple II. It certainly brings back memories although my second disk drive was half height so the layout was not so symmetrical.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I've prepared a snack for some of you


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

(Innocent until proven guilty is in the foundation of a good society)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think people are so defensive about apple and anyone who dares sound as if they're criticizing. There are people out there who have trouble with apple stuff just like PCs, amazing to think


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

owg said:


> Thanks for the helpful posts, and thanks again to Ottawaman for the referral. Sorry for taking time to respond but we have been out of town for some time without the Ipad. My wife loves the Ipad, and I just get the occasional call for help which am getting better at responding to. I don't remember what I meant by recalc, I guess it was just inaccessible for quite a while. I now see the brilliance of the design and "a frustrated pc user" was a very good description of my condition. Oh, and thanks to Lawrence for the picture of the Apple II. It certainly brings back memories although my second disk drive was half height so the layout was not so symmetrical.


Thanks for the update own, glad things worked out for you, and again my apologies for the hostile welcome.  (Yes, the crow is delicious) 

Welcome to ehMac and thanks for being a part of our community.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

owg said:


> Thanks for the helpful posts, and thanks again to Ottawaman for the referral. Sorry for taking time to respond but we have been out of town for some time without the Ipad. My wife loves the Ipad, and I just get the occasional call for help which am getting better at responding to. I don't remember what I meant by recalc, I guess it was just inaccessible for quite a while. I now see the brilliance of the design and "a frustrated pc user" was a very good description of my condition. Oh, and thanks to Lawrence for the picture of the Apple II. It certainly brings back memories although my second disk drive was half height so the layout was not so symmetrical.


Hey, welcome back, Owg, and I'm glad you're not a troll. Sorry if I took the recalc and ran a little far with it. I know what you mean about frustration in adapting to change. Just going from Snow Leopard to Lion was a pretty big step for me and I'm still learning. Glad your wife is liking the iPad now. It's a pretty well-designed piece of machinery, but they're always finding ways to improve it.


----------



## NFtoBC (Jun 24, 2011)

owg said:


> Thanks for the helpful posts, and thanks again to Ottawaman for the referral. Sorry for taking time to respond but we have been out of town for some time without the Ipad. My wife loves the Ipad, and I just get the occasional call for help which am getting better at responding to. I don't remember what I meant by recalc, I guess it was just inaccessible for quite a while. I now see the brilliance of the design and "a frustrated pc user" was a very good description of my condition. Oh, and thanks to Lawrence for the picture of the Apple II. It certainly brings back memories although my second disk drive was half height so the layout was not so symmetrical.


Seems to me one of your challenges is your wife expects you to be all-knowing even on topics which you have had no experience. While her faith in you is wonderful, her expectations may be difficult to fulfill, thus increasing *your* frustration...........

I hope you both enjoy the iPad; my wife the former computer-phobe loves hers.


----------



## owg (Jan 11, 2012)

*Duplication*

IPAD still going strong.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

owg said:


> IPAD still going strong.


Now I'm just confused.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

owg said:


> IPAD still going strong.


Glad to hear it. I think it's a fine piece of merchandise. My wife's Kindle, on the other hand, just died completely last week after only a year and a half.


----------

